# Lidl LED lamp



## jamiecrawford (19 Feb 2015)

Lidls have an LED clip light on special at the mo for four quid. Just got one, and it's great. Shame the lead is only two metres, but hey.


----------



## Claymore (19 Feb 2015)

Will check them out Jamie cheers! might be useful for my sanding area or maybe router.
Brian
Ps 2mtrs is ok for me as my sockets are all mounted high in the workshop  you could always extend the cable.


----------



## jamiecrawford (20 Feb 2015)

I was trying to put a negative to give a balanced report


----------



## martinka (20 Feb 2015)

Looks like our local Lidl has finally re-opened so I'll have to take a look at those lamps.

(For some obscure reason, they demolished the not very old original store and built another on the same site. Strange way to do business)


----------



## PeteG (20 Feb 2015)

I bought a couple yesterday, the neck is a bit small but it gives a great light. I've just built a small shelving unit next the the pillar drill and clamped a light to one of the shelves,
made a huge difference. I'll have to work out how or where to put the second one over the bandsaw.


----------



## Chippygeoff (20 Feb 2015)

I have just been and bought two as well to light up my shelvining display unit at the craft fairs.


----------



## PeteG (20 Feb 2015)

Chippygeoff":1tt2pf2o said:


> I have just been and bought two as well to light up my shelvining display unit at the craft fairs.



I never thought of that Geoff, very good idea!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (20 Feb 2015)

PeteG":c3g494j3 said:


> I bought a couple yesterday, the neck is a bit small but it gives a great light. I've just built a small shelving unit next the the pillar drill and clamped a light to one of the shelves,
> made a huge difference. I'll have to work out how or where to put the second one over the bandsaw.



CA glue a rare earth magnet to it so it sticks to the casing or do the same to a piece of rebated wood and clamp the light to the magnetised wood.


----------



## PeteG (24 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the tip Bob, much appreciated  I went back yesterday and picked up a couple more. While I was there I noticed they had an offer on barbeque spare ribs and being a bit
partial I picked up six boxes. I put the shopping on the back seat and I was still thinking about the ribs when I opened the drivers door, only problem is, I opened the door straight in to
my face, don't know how I managed it, not something I've done before, not in 30 odd years of opening car doors! Our lass thought I'd been mugged. Still, I got the lights and the ribs  !


----------



## bodgerbaz (24 Feb 2015)

Ouch . . . that sounds painful Pete. Lucky it wasn't your scrolling hand ;-)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Feb 2015)

While you're in Lidl, try the kangaroo steaks - beautiful.


----------



## bodgerbaz (24 Feb 2015)

. . . and the pouch will come in handy for carrying your nails and screws!!


----------



## PeteG (24 Feb 2015)

bodgerbaz":1e2i751b said:


> Ouch . . . that sounds painful Pete. Lucky it wasn't your scrolling hand ;-)




The lump has gone down a bit  Our lass had a good chuckle in the end, so too did the daughter and her boyfriend.


----------



## JohnPW (24 Feb 2015)

I bought a couple of these, the one with the translucent surround. The best things are it's cheap (£4,) and the bulb is separate and replacablee although they seem to cost as much or more than £4.

The big problem with it is the neck is just too short! If you clip it to a table or work surface, you can just about point the light sideways on the work, you really need to clip it to something higher to get the light to point down. 

About 2 weeks ago, Lidl did have a similar lamp but with a longer neck, but it was £8 and had built in LEDs. IKEA also have a similar light at £10.


----------



## mseries (24 Feb 2015)

The IKEA Tertial is what I use. An angle poise type clamp on desk lamp, £8.50 without bulb. Relative to the LIDL offering it's expensive but in the grand scheme it's not too bad. I have 'blown' two LED bulbs with this lamp, a CFL is working at present but I can't say if the lamp is causing the bulbs to fail or something else. [Philips have replaced one of them FOC]. So not necessarily a recomendation. For it's ability to put light where I need it though, mseries recommends


----------



## JohnPW (24 Feb 2015)

The £10 IKEA clip on led light that I have is called Jansjo LED clamp spotlight.


----------

